

Google Refused to Confirm If the CIA Have Access to ArabCrunch GMail - ArabGeeks
http://arabcrunch.com/2010/09/breaking-google-refused-to-confirm-if-the-fbicia-have-access-to-arabcrunch-email-on-google-no-word-on-mossad.html
When gmail accounts for Chines human rights and political activist, Google delivered major threats to China in stopping its service in the country and closing it offices. In the blog post google said that it shared this information for the sake of a global debate about freedom of speech!! Seems Google is only worried about opposition to the ..
======
ArabGeeks
In China google talks about human rights and the right for human rights
activist to oppose the chines government but if the person is Arab no rights
then. SOLD OUT! specially the guys has sources he needs to protect

